# Motorola X phone thread



## amjath (Mar 26, 2013)

Motorola's X phone is one of the hottest rumors in Industry right now.

Here are some rumored Spec which could be believed to take it as pinch of salt.

Snapdragon 800 chipset 
4.7" 1280 x 768 resolution display [resolution couldn't agree]
4000 mAh unit 
IP57 certified
Gorilla Glass 3


Here is a render
*i.imgur.com/x5eqsBv.jpg

since we have already seen edge to edge display from moto, I guess the render might show up real. 

Source


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

Needed a thread for this matter.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

*www.phonearena.com/news/Motorola-X-Phone-is-on-track-for-Google-IO_id41215


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

On the other hand, I wish nexus 5 is not from Moto, as moto has winded up from India and some other Asian countries


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> On the other hand, I wish nexus 5 is not from Moto, as moto has winded up from India and some other Asian countries



we will get it like usual... a copy of the same phone... like the optimus g in case of nexus 4... Or oohhh wait it may never release here


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> On the other hand, I wish nexus 5 is not from Moto, as moto has winded up from India and some other Asian countries



What I read is, N5 will be from LG and X from Moto.


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Needed a thread for this matter.



 sharing future X phone discussion too



Sudh4r said:


> What I read is, N5 will be from LG and X from Moto.



I don't think it ll again from LG, Nexus 4 stock issues


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2013)

No fun of discussing for a Motorola phone as they have shut their operation here in India.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

X Phone rumors surface, Motorola to make an upcoming Nexus phone


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2013)

Google invested on Motorola, so this ll happen for sure


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2013)

Offtopic : [MoToFail !!  , They didn't provided android update they promised. Liars.  ,[

Although the phone does looks damn Hot!!!!


----------



## lywyre (Mar 29, 2013)

@theserpent and aroraanant: Motorola Mobility not closing India operations.

Moto brought more good innovations and designs/ features to us than any other mobile company. But they were poor in marketing and more importantly after sales server which led to their downfall. I hope they bounce back well, IF and When they resume India operations.


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2013)

^ *i.imgur.com/ruYnjv6.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 25, 2013)

HOLY ****! 
RumorTT: Motorola X Phone benchmarked, shows it running Android 5.0 :: TweakTown


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

Snapdragon 800  recently leaked antutu scores were pretty low thought something affordable along with the lines of nexus was on the cards


----------



## Superayush (Apr 25, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Snapdragon 800  recently leaked antutu scores were pretty low thought something affordable along with the lines of nexus was on the cards



2 things 
definitely can't be snapdragon s800.... (S800<s600??)

If u get 4000mah battery with all da features for 300$ or so I guess worth it


----------



## quagmire (Apr 26, 2013)

^+1..  Infact it can't be Krait/A15 at all..  
Could be a very low end Motorola phone which Google is testing with KLP..

This is not a Nexus for sure..


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^+1..  Infact it can't be Krait/A15 at all..
> Could be a very low end Motorola phone which Google is testing with KLP..
> 
> This is not a Nexus for sure..


Very low range device scoring insane scores.  Huh


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2013)

X Phone or XFON???

*i.imgur.com/xAFIUt2.jpg
*androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/motorola-xfon.jpg

leaked by evleaks

Source


----------



## Sudh4r (May 3, 2013)

OK lets assume for the time being that X PHONE is REAL. So will it be available in INDIA via PLAY STORE or sth else ?


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2013)

X phone is not Nexus so possibility of buying it from Play store is Zero


----------



## quagmire (May 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Very low range device scoring insane scores.  Huh



Possible.. Lets just say the bar for low end phones has been raised.. Who knows what may pop out of Motorola-Google inventory..




amjath said:


> *X phone is not Nexus* so possibility of buying it from Play store is Zero



Yup..
Next Nexus  to be made by LG: Report



amjath said:


> X Phone or XFON???
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Looks damn ugly..  Screen to bezel too thick, imperfect and distracting..  Honestly N4 is a masterpiece compared to this


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Looks damn ugly..  Screen to bezel too thick, imperfect and distracting..  Honestly N4 is a masterpiece compared to this



May be its a case to cover its original design


----------



## Sudh4r (May 3, 2013)

Yes I know it's not a NEXUS. And I pretty much know that N5 will be from LG. Why PlayStore  - Cause it MOTO(acquired by GOOGLE). If not from play store will it be even available in INDIA.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Yes I know it's not a NEXUS. And I pretty much know that N5 will be from LG. Why PlayStore  - Cause it MOTO(acquired by GOOGLE). If not from play store will it be even available in INDIA.



Acquired by Google so may be future nexus but current phones ll be stock android that's the advantage. OS updates ll be real quick like nexus phones.


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2013)

Motorola's next flagship phone is called Moto X, will be built in former Nokia plant in Texas (update 2: video)


----------



## amjath (Jun 26, 2013)

Things getting heated up for Moto x phone and being tested in Sprint network

Motorola's new smartphone leaked, reportedly being tested on Sprint 4G

PS: Running stock android and it should be


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2013)

So many news on x phone recently

First
Motorola Droid Ultra page shows up on Moto's website - GSMArena.com news

Next this
Motorola goes patriotic with its first Moto X ad - GSMArena.com news
*androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/moto-x.jpg

Recently this
Moto X will not carry Droid branding on Verizon


----------



## quagmire (Jul 3, 2013)

As usual won't be released in India.. Why do we care?


----------



## lywyre (Jul 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> *androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/moto-x.jpg



Motorola X Phone. 
From the pic: 
1) The man resembles X. The woman 1 (so X1? or X One?)
2) Also they are jumping into the water, could mean water resistance
3) If 2) is true, then also dust resistance (IP57/58)

Moto already uses Kevlar, and very good chances that this device also features it. light and solid.
Sad that it will not be available in India.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 3, 2013)

Mmh it also says that "The first phone u can design urself"

Does that mean we can specify the spec for the phone ? That could be amazing


----------



## lywyre (Jul 4, 2013)

Not much info is out so far. But, allegedly, we can choose from as many as 16 panel colours :O and custom engraving, custom default wallpaper (set at factory) among others.

Source: The Verge


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 4, 2013)

Although its not gonna launch here but it its successful (wil i am sure it will be  ) it will set a new trend which other companies will follow! (Like big battery and customizable body)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Resolution is low.


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2013)

Gesture control in Moto x
Moto X to sport a gesture-controlled Clear Pixel camera - GSMArena Blog


----------



## quagmire (Jul 9, 2013)

Another Moto phone leaked: The DROID Ultra with Kevlar  Evleaks Reveals The DROID Ultra In Full Press Shot Glory, And Yes, There Is A Lot Of Carbon Fiber (And A New Kind Of Camera?)


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Resolution is low.



Low??? you kidding me? its great for a mid-range phone!


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2013)

He he look who's using what!!

*www.androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Moto_x_Schmidt02.jpg

It looks great 

Source

Of all rumors i read this is the best one
*www.androidos.in/2013/07/moto-x-back-covers-rumour/


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like a phone with 4" display

as for the resolution , i think 720p is great for a 4.7" phone, be it mid range or high end..it crosses 300ppi retina standards so ya, its really good


----------



## quagmire (Jul 20, 2013)

^ Rumoured specs:


A dual-core Qualcomm S4 Pro MSM8960DT 1.7GHz CPU, Adreno 320 GPU 

2GB of RAM

720x1184 4.7" (about 4.5" without on-screen buttons) display

2.1MP front-facing camera / 10.5MP rear camera

Android 4.2.2

16GB internal memory, 12GB of which is user-accessible, NFC​
.


*cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/nexusae0_MotoX-512x460.png



> About 18-19K AnTuTu score
> About 7100 3DMark Ice Storm Extreme score



-Source

Optimised hardware with confirmed updates from Google.

1000 times better than Sam$hit!


----------



## amjath (Jul 23, 2013)

More Moto X news

Price and phone looks sooo tempting
Moto X hands-on video leaks, pricing info too - GSMArena.com news

Verizon makes the DROID Ultra and DROID Maxx official - GSMArena.com news
DROID Mini gets announced by Verizon for $99 - GSMArena.com news

Look at this sexy beast Droid Ultra
*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/phones/42067-xlarge/Motorola-DROID-Ultra-3.jpg


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 24, 2013)

Saw the video on youtube.. Its a fingerprint magnet.. the journalist was wiping the phone half the time. Will it be available in India by any chance?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 25, 2013)

^No. Motorola is no longer in India.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2013)

So many news ina day woow

Spy shots reveal Moto X will be very compact, use nanoSIM - GSMArena.com news
Motorola Moto X in Neon Green appears in leaked images - GSMArena.com news
Moto X camera specs leak, 10MP stills and 1080p@ 60 fps video - GSMArena.com news

Launch is just day after tomorrow can't wait


----------



## quagmire (Jul 31, 2013)

^1080p @ 60fps?  On a MSM8960T?


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2013)

Moto X will allegedly feature wrap-around Magic Glass - GSMArena.com news  its magic


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 31, 2013)

Its sad that we are all going crazy over smthing we will never get.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

Motorola Mobility LLC. USA

copy paste from the above site 


> Width 65.3 Height 129.3mm
> Curve 5.6 -10.4mm
> Display 4.7" AMOLED (RGB) / HD 720p
> Weight 130G
> ...




still runs 4.2.2  

BTW they can select ones own color of the phone


----------



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2013)

Biggest  is this : Off contract Moto X price : $575 for 16GB, $630 for 32 GB 


BTW theres another thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/176457-motorola-finally-unveils-moto-x.html


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 2, 2013)

the excitement behind the launch of moto-x in india is totally lost on me. moto has never ever taken india seriously........google has only now begun to sell nexus series..........that too not available on major electronics showrooms.

i really can't see this coming to india........and even if it does it will be overpriced like Blackberry z10. I would much rather buy a s4 or xperia-z ultra then this.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 2, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Biggest  is this : Off contract Moto X price : $575 for 16GB, $630 for 32 GB


Disheartening though ..


----------



## lywyre (Aug 2, 2013)

^^ I did expect this as manufacturing in US certainly has its additional costs and Moto can't cut much from its margin. But Moto, as far as I understand, is now targeting Apple by making Moto X perform and deliver as much as the device can, putting user experience ahead of specs. We can only wait and see how this turns out for Moto, but they are certainly toying with Americans' patriotic sentiments by manufacturing in USA and claiming out loudly so.


----------

